# Pictures! MP Fun. These are a few of my fav. things...



## Lane (Jun 8, 2008)

My Mom's birthday is coming up and I wanted to make her some "special" soaps!  Thought I'd get creative and "match" my soaps to my ink. There are two I didn't get around to, my fish...and ducky...

Woo!








*HUGE X-Files fan... *


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

You're just amazing! Do you have a fan club I can join? 

Serious. I'll maybe even start one...

Gawd... You like art and you are art. I'm boggled...


Please nobody make fun of my post. I'm serious here. Every now and then in my life a shooting star crosses my vision. Lane is such a star.

I wish I had the nerve to make such a statement.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

BTW I just did my first M&P today, a composite M&P/CP bar, pics coming tomorrow. Piña colada.


----------



## Lane (Jun 8, 2008)

Well my "statement" has prevented me from multiple jobs...     

But I suuure do look cool!

*cough* I actually DID have a fan club once.   But I deleted it all when I got hardcore serious about my business.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG don't delete me! I may be all your remaining fan club! 

Jobs are overrated. I may have already had my last although I still have left one last idea to hit up my best consulting customer to hire me as an employee...

Work is just another four letter word. Tell it to God when you die. Or tell it to the other guy...


----------



## 7053joanne (Jun 9, 2008)

Lane...you are one cool chick!  I wish I had the nerve to be a walking piece of art....I do have body art but it is all carefully hidden from plain site (if I'm fully clothed) cause I'm a chicken...Kudos to you my friend!

Joanne


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 9, 2008)

Those are so beautiful lane!


----------



## perfectsoap (Jun 9, 2008)

Lane,
You don't happen to like Hello Kitty do you?  
Very nice!
Jeff


----------



## Martin (Jun 9, 2008)

Lane love your tats. I have a few, but I can hide mine. If I had a business, I would only hire people with tats. 

Sonja


----------



## Lane (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you SOOO much everyone!   

There is a Vegas tat convention in a couple weeks out here. Woooo! Maybe I'll get in a magazine and you can all say you know me!!


----------



## digit (Jun 11, 2008)

That is so super, Lane! Soaps and tats to match. Who would've thunk?

Digit


----------



## Lane (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm going to a huge Sin City Tattoo Convention, and I made an awesome shirt with my web site on it.  :wink:

"Wow! Your ink looks so great! How do you keep the colors so vibrant?"
(A lot of this stuff is already 3 yrs old w/o touch ups)

"I make and use my own skin care! Here, want a card..."


----------



## 7053joanne (Jun 11, 2008)

Great idea Lane!!!!  I bet you will get a lot of business that way


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Jun 12, 2008)

What a great idea, matching your soap to your tattoos!   They came out great!


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 12, 2008)

Very clever, Lane!  I agree with Greg.... you are a very talented person.  I love your creativity!! 

Have you collected your tats over the years, or did you get them all in a short burst of time?

I've never gotten a tattoo.  I've never actually seen any that I thought were pretty..... until now, that is.... yours are really very lovely & unique!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Evidently SG and I share our chicken-ness on this subject.


----------



## Lane (Jun 13, 2008)

SoapyGal said:
			
		

> Have you collected your tats over the years, or did you get them all in a short burst of time?


 I got them all in three short bursts...
In 2006 I had the bulk of it done. Both legs, both arms, partial chest. I was getting work done every three days for two months straight. Yeah... I paid for every dime *grumble* 
Then in Spring 2007 I had my wings done (20 hours), and more arm work. 
Then this spring I had my chest/shoulders done, and some arm pieces re-worked. 
I never just go get one tattoo. I always schedule two month long sessions a year. 

I have flowers on my right arm that aren't done yet, and clouds/vines on my leg that aren't done yet either...but I stopped ALL ink work to put my money into my business.  

THANK YOU everyone for such wonderful compliments!! I waited almost ten years before I went and got them. I work with two artists ONLY. I think that's why the over all style is unique and it doesn't just look like a "mess". It is a full body design.


----------



## IanT (Jun 14, 2008)

you got any pics of all your tats youd be willing to share?? would love to see them!!! (and your soap looks ssiiiick too!  

I was thinking of getting a tat with my 2 bros (all of us at once getting the same tat) that would represent brotherhood and our connection, 3 is a powerful number too....I was thinking of a celtic brotherhood knot...any ideas??!?!?!!


----------



## leowife (Jun 14, 2008)

Lane...love your artwork. It is awesome!  I have 1 tat...it took me years to finally do it. My husband and I both got ours done together...after talking about it for years. You can't even see mine...even in a bikini...but I'm so glad I got it.  I've been wanting to add to it...but our artist passed away and I haven't found an artist yet who was as good as he was.  I have a grapevine with bunches of grapes...across my butt...it's very low.
We make homemade wine...and anything with grapes on it...I love.
And it's just too straight. I want to add more to it. I intended to get more added to it by the guy who did it...but when he passed away I just put it off. I want to add a hummingbird somewhere and a hibiscus flower, maybe a bumblebee incorporated into that vine...with more swirls in it to give it more character.






[/img]


----------



## Lane (Jun 15, 2008)

Leowife- Looks good!  I had a thing with Strawberries for awhile 

IanT- I haven't taken pictures for almost a year now. BUT after this convention (June27th) I will, no doubt, have some to share!

Here are a few from last summer...
















*And the summer before that...*


----------



## IanT (Jun 15, 2008)

that is sooooo awesome, lovey our work! and great pics!!! They are sooo bright!!!!.... What does that one say "I want Believers??? " am I right??? is that a lil UFO thing?? my eyes fail me from time to time!!! You better get some pics at the convention!! Id love to see it all !!! 


I have to upload this pic Ive been working on and see what you think of it...might get it inked with my bro s as an 18th Bday presant for them as a Bro thing...all 3 of us with the same tat


----------



## Lane (Jun 15, 2008)

I am a HUGE X-Files fan...The "I want to believe" was Mulder's office poster   AND it happens to be the title of the new movie! *excited*


----------



## IanT (Jun 15, 2008)

hhah sweeeeet!  


Thats awesome!!


----------

